# Water test



## Kevin Hoey (31/5/19)

hi there, this will be my first brew soon. Is there any water testers I can buy to see what the water at home is like? Also is there any guides as to what I should be aiming for? At the moment I am just using a wort kit until I build a Herms kit or buy a grainfather.


----------



## ABG (1/6/19)

Right here. https://www.sydneywater.com.au/SW/w.../safe-drinking-water/water-analysis/index.htm Click on home brewers and you're away. If you're using a FWK, you don't need to worry about your water (especially if you're using Sydney tap water), apart from getting rid of chlorine/chloramines. Either boil the water you're adding, or use some ascorbic acid and/or camphor tablets. I use a carbon filter and ascorbic acid. Works a treat.


----------



## porter181 (2/6/19)

ABG said:


> Right here. https://www.sydneywater.com.au/SW/w.../safe-drinking-water/water-analysis/index.htm Click on home brewers and you're away. If you're using a FWK, you don't need to worry about your water (especially if you're using Sydney tap water), apart from getting rid of chlorine/chloramines. Either boil the water you're adding, or use some ascorbic acid and/or camphor tablets. I use a carbon filter and ascorbic acid. Works a treat.



I think you mean Campden tablets.


----------



## billygoat (4/6/19)

porter181 said:


> I think you mean Campden tablets.


I don’t know, Camphor tastes ok.


----------



## Rohit Puri (14/8/19)

You should buy the best quality water tank for complete your requirement.


----------



## Joey Diesel (20/8/19)

ABG said:


> Right here. https://www.sydneywater.com.au/SW/w.../safe-drinking-water/water-analysis/index.htm Click on home brewers and you're away. If you're using a FWK, you don't need to worry about your water (especially if you're using Sydney tap water), apart from getting rid of chlorine/chloramines. Either boil the water you're adding, or use some ascorbic acid and/or camphor tablets. I use a carbon filter and ascorbic acid. Works a treat.


Wow I wish Hunter water had that Home brew support like Sydney water


----------

